# 

## Slava2018

.
    .   - 40   .  .      .   1 .   ,     ,      ..    (   /).         ,     (    ),     ?
       ,    .     .

 !

----------

!
    ,         (    -).
  -       .   .
   -   fmiolimp02@yandex.ru
   !

----------

*Slava2018*, .   , 40       ?   ,  .
   .    .      ,     .   levinaoa@gmail.com.

----------


## Slava2018



----------


## Slava2018

!
40 , 40 .

----------

*Slava2018*,       6 - 7 .

----------


## Slava2018

> *Slava2018*,       6 - 7 .


       .       ,     30 ..    ,      .   ,        ,    ,  ,       .

----------

> *Slava2018*,       6 - 7 .


   ...((((    (    ,      ))))))
 ()     20 000  .     . 
,   . 
    ( )  ,       .)      : "     6 000???   ?!     .))
P.S.            .     ,  , ,       .  ,   .)  ,         . 
        .
  : "  ....   ?     10 000".  :   , 5     , 15            20 000 ,     , , , ,  ,   ,  3   ,   , ,    .))     ,       .     , .))
... .(
  .  ,   6-7000     ,       .   .             ,  ? -  ,     11    ,  12-,   (  !)  4   ...

----------

> 30 ..



*Slava2018*,       .   .    ,       .

----------


## Slava2018

> *Slava2018*,       .   .    ,       .


    :

"        ,         ,    ,  .
  2018,         ,    , ..     -   (  )   35/,   .       5."

**,     .      ,    ,    -    ,    ,      .     .   ,    ,  .   ,  - , - .        .
  ,   ,     )      .   ,    /  .

----------

*Slava2018*,   .  . -    .  .         ,     .

----------


## Slava2018

> *Slava2018*,   .  . -    .  .         ,     .


   ,      .      ,          -  .       .
   ,   .      ?         -     ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   .   ,           ,          ,               .      .       - -  ,       5 , -   ,             ,      ,          , ,       .     ,  "    ",  



> 40 , 40 .


,   .
      " ". , .



> ,   .


   . 




> ?


 ???

----------


## 777

,    "",     .  ,     ..... ,   . -  ...... 30       ,    .     ?  , ,         .      ,     -  ,      ....  ,    ,      ,     .  ,       .  .          .    .... -     -         .  :Wink:

----------


## OLGALG

> ,      .


     ?
-     -       -      ,       ?
..      -          ?

----------


## Slava2018

> .   ,           , ...


    .      1 ,   1   ,    ,    .
  - .     -   ,     ,      -    ,   .

----------


## Slava2018

> ,    "",     .  ,     ..... ,   . -  ...... 30       ,    .     ?  , ,         .


,    , ..       ,   .  , ,    15 ..   1  ( ,     ),      .
   -   .

----------


## Slava2018

> ?
> -     -       -      ,       ?
> ..      -          ?


,    .   .       ,     -  (/  .. - ,   ).  , ..   ,      .

----------


## Slava2018

> ,    ,      ,     .  ,       .  .          .    .... -     -         .


  500 .     .       - .        10  159 .     ,     .

----------


## OLGALG

-  .




> 


   -      .




> ,          -


    -    .

     -   




> 


.
..        -  (  )      .
 1       ?

----------


## OLGALG

> ,


    "   "     ?
     -       ?

----------


## Slava2018

> -  .
> 
>    -      .
> 
>     -    .
> 
>      -   
> 
> .
> ...


 ,   ,      .    ,  ,     -  ,     .
      ,  ()    .

----------


## Slava2018

> "   "     ?
>      -       ?


  - ,       ,       ,        .       .
  ,   ,      -       1-2 .    ,          ,  .

----------

*Slava2018*,    -   ,,    ?          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ()


 ?
            ?




> - .        10  159 .


 ,      .




> .      1 ,   1   ,    ,    .


     ?        1000  ,   ? 



> - .


     ,       ,    ?

----------


## OLGALG

-  -   -        .
       . ?

   - ..            .

         -           .
    -    .
    - ..    .
   .




> ,


 -   -    .

----------

> !
>     ,         (    -).
>   -       .   .
>    -   fmiolimp02@yandex.ru
>    !


 .     ,    , -, .  ,        .      .  ,  , , .))
 ,   ,   )      ,     ,    .    ,  .(     .     .    ,    ,    ...
   ,   ,     ,     .
       : fmiolimp02@yandex.ru  . 
.

----------


## Slava2018

> ?
>             ?


    .     .




> ,      .


    ,    .




> ?        1000  ,   ?


   .      ,   ,         ,    2    ,    .




> -  -   -        .        . ?


 .   ,    .




> - ..            .


   . -,    .    ,        ,    ,  .    . -,  ,     ?      ,    ?    .    -,     ,  ,          .




> -           .
>     -    .
>     - ..    .
>    .
>     -   -    .


  ,   ,    .       .        -    .  ,  ,            , ..            .

----------

> .     .


,     .       -      .




> 


  30   ,      :    ,   - .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,


    ?   ,   2 ?    -     .



> ... ,    ?    .


  ? ,  , , ,     -,     ,     -    .
,       ,    ...



> ,          .


      ,          .
,          ,   ,  -    .    ,   ,     .



> ,      :    ,   - .     .


+100

*Slava2018*,  ,   ,  -   .      ,      ,         .

 ,    -        ,    ,   ,         .  ,   ,       ,      ,     .         ,      .       .




> ,


 ,      ?

----------


## Slava2018

> *Slava2018*...         .


    .         ,    .  ,   ,   .       ,   .    **  ,  ,    .      ,    (




> ,    -        ,    ,   ,         .  ,   ,       ,      ,     .         ,      .       .
> 
> 
>  ,      ?


 ,        .      - ,      .     .   ,      ,      .     , ..        ,  .

----------

"        ,      .       ."
    100!!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ..


        .       -  ,   ,      ,   ,           .               .





> ,      ,      .


99%     ,    -     ))

----------


## Slava2018

> 99%     ,    -     ))


   ,     99    ))   10%.    ,         (  ),  ,  "   ", ..        .

----------


## OLGALG

-       (        )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10%.


  ,   ,   10%        .  .       ,      .    .




> 


   ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Slava2018

> ,   ,   10%        .  .       ,      .    .


  , 10%        .   ,   .      ,    .      .    -, ,    .
   .





> ,  ,   ,     .


   .     ,          ,      .   ?     ,     ,    ,       (      ,   ) -  1  "".      ,    .    - ,    .

*OLGALG*,    -  .     ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10%        .   ,   .      ,    .      .


  .   ,   ))
     .




> 


 ,       .




> ,      .





> ,    .    -


,       ,   .

----------

> (   /).


           ?

----------


## Slava2018

> ?


.    .     - , .

----------

?    ,   ,         ,

----------


## Winny Buh

> .    .     - , .


  ,      ,  .  ,  RDP,    -?

----------

SLava,    Mmmaximmm,

----------

> ,      ,      .     , ..        ,  .


      .  ,  , ,      .   -   .       .  ,  6-7    (     ,    )     (   ). ,        .

----------


## Slava2018

, ,       ((    , ** , *Winny Buh*!




> ,      ,  .  ,  RDP,    -?


 RDP




> .  ,  , ,      .   -   .       .  ,  6-7    (     ,    )     (   ). ,        .


   , .    ,      .      .     6-7 .    ,   ,      .     ,    . ""  .    . ,         ,  15-20 .    (  ,     - 40   40    )   .    105 ..         . ,     ,   ?   ,  ,     ..            .     .

----------

> ,  ,     ..


               ..        ?

----------

> ""  .


          ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> , ,       ((    , ** , *Winny Buh*!
>  RDP


     ,   ,       ,  sql,  ,    -     "",      "     ",            .

----------


## Slava2018

> ..        ?


    .     ,   ,      .




> ,   ,       ,  sql,  ,    -     "",      "     ",            .


  !

----------

> .


  ,        ,             ..

----------


## Slava2018

> ,        ,             ..


 ,       .      ,      .   -  .       ,  .   ,       .     , .

----------

:
    .   - *40  * .  .      .   1 .   ,     ,      ..    (   /).     ** ,     (    ), ** ?

  15-20   , .      ,    ,    .     -      :Wink:

----------


## 777

> .      ,


.              ?    ,       ,      ?             .

----------


## Slava2018

> 15-20   , .      ,    ,    .     -


  !




> .              ?    ,       ,      ?             .


,    ,     .   .

----------

> ,       .      ,      .   -  .       ,  .   ,       .     , .


,       ,       .     ,        profdelo495  .       .

----------


## sdef48

! ,    .     ,   ?  ,          ""  "",      ?      (  )   15-20 .        ?   , ,    .       ,             . -.

----------


## sdef48

> 15.11.      ,      () 
> ( .    30.03.2016 N 77-)
> *
> 1.      ,      () , -
>           5000  10000 .
> 2.    ,   1  , -
>           10000   20000       1-   2- .
> :
> 1.       ,      () , :
> ...


 



> 1.    , ,   ,  ()  ,    -   ,     ()   ,              ,      ()      ,    , -     100 000  300 000              1-   2- ,       2-               3-    ,      6 ,       2-               3-    .
> 2.   , :
> ) ** ;
> )  ** , -
>      200 000  500 000             1-   3- ,       5               3-    ,  *     6-*               3-    .
> **       , ,  ,      3-     5  ,  ,    , ,    25     , ,    ,   15-  ,     - ,      3-     15-  ,  ,    , ,    50     , ,    ,   45-  .





> 2. *,* ** ,   ,** , ** **  **,    , ,      ,       ,      ,        . ( .199  )


  ,         6-7 ..      :Hmm:  , *Slava2018* ?

----------


## -

...      , ,        .     ( ,   ..),   ""      .   ""   ,      (  )   : 
1.      (       ) ,     
2.     +   ( .,        ..  ..)
3.    . (,,   ..)
4.        
5. ++ + .+ +    
6. .:   ( 1) , -,  ( )  ..
7. . (,  )
8.  (?) +  
9. !!! !      (     ),       ??
    .         ,      (- ).      ""    5-7 .. (!       !!).  ,   ?

----------


## Sher

,         .       10... , ,  40-50   ..       ,      .       +     .      ,     .    ,  .   10  . !!!     !!
   , ..   ..    ,    ..       (   ),           .. .      ...      ( ),     ..  .    ..   ,  -               . 

4 +4 +++4 +4  +4 6+12 +1 +2
    ,  ,   3 -  ..         ,     .
     ..2-3 ,    6..    -     -      .   , ,     .     .    - !!        10  .

----------

,  .....       -,  -....

----------


## juska

(     ?)
   ,    
    ,       ?
, , ,    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -    .  ,


   ))))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 10%        .   ,   .      ,    .


 )
10% /  ...   ))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> SLava,    Mmmaximmm,


 ,  ))
     )
 ))
  )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.
 :
1.  ! ,  . 8  .  ,       .   -    .
  - "   1   ",      8       ? .        .   .        -,  -     (!!)
   8        :Wow:  -  .
2. .       .       .           .  ,        (!)         ,   ,   ,      ,       ...  ,      ,    .        .

          ,  , ,     ,            ,   ,   ,           ,    ,    10

----------


## sdef48

> ,  , ,     ,            ,   ,   ,           ,    ,    10


  ,   .  :yes:  :Biggrin:  ,   ,      ,    .  ,*Mmmaximmm*,     ,       .




> 8


      ? *Mmmaximmm*,     ?           - ?   ,      ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .   - 40   .  .      .   1 .   ,     ,      ..    (   /).         ,     (    ),     ?


!
     ,     .
 40        40   ,  ,    ,      .

----------


## sdef48

> 


????       ?      ?     .       . : " ,  .." , -  .     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?



   -  ,     
 :Wow: 
 8  .      ?

----------


## sdef48

> -  ,     
> 
>  8  .      ?


  .    ? !     ?      ?      ,    ?         ,   .   ,   ?     - ?     -   ,    ,     ,    (          ?     ,       8  .)    ,     .   ? :Acute:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .    ? !     ?      ?      ,    ?         ,   .   ,   ?     - ?     -   ,    ,     ,    (          ?     ,       8  .)    ,     .   ?


  ) ))
  -     )

----------


## sdef48

> ) ))


     ?  ?    



> -    .





> 8       -  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    ,   ,    ))

----------

*Sher*,   !       !

----------


## Sher_

,   .      ,    .    -   .   3 - .  ,  ....  .          -  .  ,       2-3  .

----------

> ,   .      ,    .    -   .   3 - .  ,  ....  .          -  .  ,       2-3  .


    ))))

----------

*Sher_*,  )))   )))

----------

.    ,          ?             .  ,     ,      ...

----------

> .    ,          ?             .  ,     ,      ...


  .    ,        ?  ,           .

----------

))))      (    )    .         ,   ...     ,     ?

----------

-  .     ( ),  .

----------


## .

> (    )    .


 .   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   -    ...   ...   .    , -,   ,    - ,      ,    ,       ///,     ,   ,   /    ,     .     ,             . 
       , ..     . - ,    ,             .
        .





> ,


    ?

----------

> ?


,    ?     ?

----------

,

----------


## .

** ,       ,   . -   ...

----------

> ** ,       ,   . -   ...


 , .  ...   -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


            ?  , -    - ,             ?





> -   ...


+1000

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...   -  .


  ?     , ,  ,      ,     ,        ...    ?

----------

> ?     , ,  ,      ,     ,        ...    ?


 , .      .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

** ,  ,   ,         ...

----------


## tysh

> - ,    ,             .


  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  ,     ,      .

----------


## tysh

> ,     ,      .


 ,    ,        .     , 

 -     ,

----------


## .

> ,        .


          ?




> -     ,


 ,   ,   ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,


   .   ,    ,     ,      . - -  , - -  .             ,     , ,  ,  . 
         ,   .

----------

> .


 !
   ,  -      ! , ,        ?

----------

**,       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,         .

----------


## -

-  )))

----------

> ,


-

----------

*ZZZhanna*, 
**,  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      ,    .           ,  ,   - -.

----------

,       ? :Big Grin:

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    ?     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..


   .      ,   ,          .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,      ...


   ?
  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,         ...


 

 ,      ,    ,     , ,      -      ))

   ,    ,      , ,  ,  )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ... ,


    ,       ,        !

----------

! , ,       , 1 ,        ,    ().   .    15?

----------

,!         .        .

----------

,  - 33.  ,    .  500 .

----------

10  ,1 ,      40.   - ,   ( ),  .

----------

1,5  ,    .      15 000  ,   .          .        .        -   .            .

----------

**, !

----------

> 1,5  ,    .      15 000  ,   .          .        .        -   .            .


 ,15 ,   -  15 ,     10,

----------

15 .      ,      .

----------

